# lookin fer a wood carver



## lildoolittle33 (Feb 28, 2013)

need a wood carver close to columbia to carve a morel on a walking staff. reply to [email protected]

&nbsp;

CHECK THE " CLASSIFIED SECTION "


----------



## darryl_licht (Apr 9, 2013)

In Columbia, I emailed you and sent you a sample. Give me a yell!


----------



## lildoolittle33 (Feb 28, 2013)

darryl,im havin trouble replying to e-mails,please call me,jeff,@ 573-268-5476


----------



## englishcarver (Oct 18, 2012)

look at my work in classifieds i;m in KCMO


----------

